
Why the World’s Best Mathematicians Are Hoarding Chalk [video] - pseudolus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhNUjg9X4g8
======
pseudolus
"Quartz Obsession" published a great backgrounder on both Hagoromo chalk and
chalk in general [0].

[0] [https://qz.com/emails/quartz-
obsession/1636818/](https://qz.com/emails/quartz-obsession/1636818/)

